# Signieren mittels Eclipse



## Crach (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Wollt eine .jar Datei signieren, jedoch find ich bei mir im JavaOrdner keine jarsigner.exe Datei. Benutz die neue 1.6er Version.

Daher wollt ich fragen, ob es bei Eclipse direkt eine möglichkeit gibt, mit welcher man so ein Applet signieren könnte? Oder kommt man irgendwie anders an die jarsigner.exe heran?

MfG
Crach


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also im JDK ist die jarsigner.exe auf jeden fall enthalten... hast du vielleicht nur das JRE installiert?

Für das signieren von Jars unter Eclipse, schau mal hier:
http://eclipse-plugins.info/eclipse/plugin_details.jsp?id=1113

Gruß Tom


----------



## kahra (8. Juni 2007)

Er muss schon das JDK haben, allerdings bringt Eclipse die Version 1.4.x mit, vllt gibt es dass dort noch nicht.


----------

